# Blackberry



## MoneymanVape (23/4/16)

Anyone have some recipes for blackberry?


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (23/4/16)

Simple one for ya...

5% TFA Blackberry
5% TFA Greek Yoghurt
2% TFA Honey

I find you need some sweetness with the blackberry as it can be a little tart.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## gertvanjoe (24/4/16)

Since Papa posted something yummy looking already I will only say this

Z10

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar (24/4/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> Since Papa posted something yummy looking already I will only say this
> 
> Z10


Agreed. I'll add Passport.


----------



## Christos (24/4/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Anyone have some recipes for blackberry?


I think @Papa_Lazarou hot the nail on the head. 
Just some additional tips. 
1. If you want it more fruity add 1% sour to make the fruitiness more prominent. 
2. If it's too harsh add 1 or 2 % marshmallow TFA to smooth and round the fruit out without altering the fruitiness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

